# Ultimate Spider-Man Startup Crash



## Vileness Fats (Mar 6, 2006)

After installing Ultimate Spider-Man on my PC, I tried running it and it simply crashed and made my pc restart. I tried updating my drivers and running the game with my resolution set to 800x600 but nothing worked. I heard it may have something to do with my RAM. Does anyone know how to solve this?

Specs:
Intel 2.6 Ghz processor w/ Hyper-Threading
512 MB RAM
GeForce 5700FX AGP


----------



## Jamescooldude (Mar 21, 2009)

Dude I got The the same problem with the same game on my PC. I tried everything it seems like. It installed perfectly but when I go to play it it says Ultimate Spider-Man has stopped working. Maybe its because I im playing it on Vista or Maybe Ill try and see if there are any patches because I had a similar problem when I got Iron Man it would install fine but then when I go to play it crashes. Let me know if you find a way to solve this problem email me at this address and Ill let you know if I find a way to solve this problem. There is a soulution we just have to find it GOOD LUCK and THANX


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Jamescooldude, welcome to TSF.
I removed your email address so it doesn't get picked up by spammers.
Have you tried running the game in different compatibility modes?
Try right clicking on the game and select 'Run as Administrator'.

Also, make sure no other programs are running in the background (AntiVirus, Instant Messenger etc.)


----------

